# How do you Buy Butts for Large Group Gatherings?



## tom c (Oct 10, 2011)

I will be cooking 60 pounds of butts for pulled pork for a gathering on the 31th. I was thinking that I should try to get all the butts around the same size so the cooking time will be close to the same. So I went to 4 store and they all said the same thing, "They can’t order me a number of butt around the same size, they get what come in". 

So what do you do?


----------



## bmudd14474 (Oct 10, 2011)

I just buy a whole case and they are pretty good size wise. If you want all the same you just have to go pick and choose from whats on the shelves. If you have  Costco or Sams around they should have a bunch out that you can pick from but you might not get the case discount price that way.


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 10, 2011)

The ones we get from Sam's are very close in size, but with that many I'm sure you will get a couple that are a little bigger or smaller. My smokers all have some hot spots & that's where I put the larger pieces. Good luck!


----------



## rivet (Oct 10, 2011)

Tom, I did the same thing last year for a family reunion. Thankfully, I'm in good with my meat department at my regular grocery store, so once I explained my situation, the butcher "mixed and matched" the full case I bought to even them out.....plus I got a nice price too. 

If you can't don't worry about it..........it actually works better if the butts come out in "stages" rather than all at once, so you can pull them and pan them without being overwhelmed with everything coming ready all at once.

Good smoking to you, and you're gonna be happy after everything is said and done. Congratulations on your task, and enjoy the ride!


----------

